# As requested



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

IMG_9968 by Naymond, on Flickr

Any closer and we will be seeing Bee Boogers.. 


IMG_9953 by Naymond, on Flickr

This is by far my favorite shot... I call this one "The Twins".. yes yes I know this isn't the case and the are only about 75% related... but as an artist I have to take my science brain off in order to name my works some times.. 


IMG_9981 by Naymond, on Flickr

Just a nice shot of bee's and comb.. 


IMG_9959 by Naymond, on Flickr

a lone worker on comb..


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

IMG_9998 by Naymond, on Flickr

Ahhh and here is the comparison... This is a queen from a local feral swarm.. 


IMG_9909 by Naymond, on Flickr

and the greatest benefit to being a photographer is you are always the one BEHIND the camera and not in the lens.. ahahaha.. I like this one of pops in his hat and veil.. 

I hope everyone enjoys the images.. it's fun to have two hobbies cross like that..


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice. 

Yeah, twins isn't quite the right word when all 40,000 or so females have the same Mother. But, it'll do. Up at the top of my list of favorites of this batch of photos too.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Wonderful Photos. I do my share of macro photography so I am a little extra impressed. The shots are worth steeling. Take that as a complement. It is obvious to me you have spent a lot of time behind the camera. Detail is much better than most photos I see which is very helpful to new guys like myself. I had to pause at the Twins the first emerging shot and the close up of the queen with some of her attendants. You got that captivating edge in those three.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice images! Is the vignetting that we see straight out of the camera or is it done in PP? What lens are you using?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice work 
Those twins are special 
I would imagine all the brothers up your way are long gone
I saw a few on the ground by my backyard hive the other day 
Winter is on its way 
Thanks for taking the time to post those

Tommyt


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> Wonderful Photos. I do my share of macro photography so I am a little extra impressed. The shots are worth steeling. Take that as a complement. It is obvious to me you have spent a lot of time behind the camera. Detail is much better than most photos I see which is very helpful to new guys like myself. I had to pause at the Twins the first emerging shot and the close up of the queen with some of her attendants. You got that captivating edge in those three.


Believe me when another photographer gives me a compliment I take is seriously.. We are the most critical of works especially when it comes to framing and creating a shot. 

I do take snatching works as a compliment but when I find one being used and I talk to me about it the "I didn't know" answer just jabs at me. Heheheh my favorite professor said it best..."it's better to ask permission than forgiveness because the only response you get usually seems to insult your intelligence."


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Bodo said:


> Nice images! Is the vignetting that we see straight out of the camera or is it done in PP? What lens are you using?


Thank you.. I used a canon 100mm macro lens with a flip 50 on the end. The vignetting is done by the 50.. Granted I have to crop it a little on some pictures because the vignetting is very dark on the edges. I generally limit my post processing if I can help it.. Mostly cropping and white balance from a data cube. I kind of miss film photography but these days it just costs too much in the end.


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

tommyt said:


> Very nice work
> Those twins are special
> I would imagine all the brothers up your way are long gone
> I saw a few on the ground by my backyard hive the other day
> ...


Oh yea it is.. We noticed that all the queens were on a break too... I wanted to get some images of some larva.. Eggs.. All that good stuff..


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Daniel Y

Would you believe that I had my camera set up on the tripod with a trigger and angle viewer and was holing the frames by hand while shooting these... Talk about having to "hold still".. With the plane so thin hand holding anything while doing macro becomes a chore while trying to keep everything in focus..heheheh


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I understand what it takes - equipment wise - to get a decent bee pic, and I understand why tweaking my inexpensive underwater digital is not doing the job. Beautiful pics! (from one who has tried, and failed. But my fish photos aren't TOO bad.)

Gypsi


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Naymond Rae said:


> Thank you.. I used a canon 100mm macro lens with a flip 50 on the end. The vignetting is done by the 50.. Granted I have to crop it a little on some pictures because the vignetting is very dark on the edges. I generally limit my post processing if I can help it.. Mostly cropping and white balance from a data cube. I kind of miss film photography but these days it just costs too much in the end.


Very impressive shots. Trying to figure out what macro lens I want. Hopefully mine will turn out half as good as yours


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Bodo said:


> Very impressive shots. Trying to figure out what macro lens I want. Hopefully mine will turn out half as good as yours


Canon mpe is the best by far for 1:5 magnification without having to use a flip 50 rig.. I would love to have one but my wife said I would have to get rid of one of my othe macro lenses befor I can add yet another to the collection.. HahHah.. If you have Nikon they have good ones too just not as much magnification in one lens. 

I like shooting macro of the bees... Good way to look for mites and such..


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

your pictures are all so wonderful what type of lighting do you use?


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Naymond Rae said:


> Canon mpe is the best by far for 1:5 magnification without having to use a flip 50 rig.. I would love to have one but my wife said I would have to get rid of one of my othe macro lenses befor I can add yet another to the collection.. HahHah.. If you have Nikon they have good ones too just not as much magnification in one lens.
> 
> I like shooting macro of the bees... Good way to look for mites and such..


I have a severe case of 'need more lenses-itus'. We just bought a 100-400L and now I have the itch for a macro.


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

beeG said:


> your pictures are all so wonderful what type of lighting do you use?


Actually all natural sunlight around golden hour with my cameras white balance set warm from a data cube... I love using sunlight as opposed to flash or lights


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Bodo said:


> I have a severe case of 'need more lenses-itus'. We just bought a 100-400L and now I have the itch for a macro.


Ooh yea. I suffer from LAD too.. You will love that 100-400L.. Great for nature.. Even feral hives that you want to photograph and don't want to go near it or can't.

BTW LAD is Lens Acquisition Disorder... Heheheh I also suffer from SRAD (Straight Razor acquisition Disorder) and soon to be HBAD (Honey Bee Acquisition Disorder) Gotta love obsessions..


----------

